# Fluxbox startet nicht mehr: another wm running?

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo alle.

Ich bins wieder mal, der bierbauchangsthase, der öfters zuwenig im Handbuch liest. Da ist ja was Wahres dran.

Jetzt war ich schon einmal fertig und hatte einen Desktop mit Fluxbox, und dann habe ich mich verbastelt. Ich habe nämlich irgendwelche Useflags geändert und Fluxbox startet jetzt jedenfalls nicht mehr.

Ich habe das jetzt so weit bereinigt, daß ich X sauber mit startx starten kann. (Wenn ich dann die xdm starte, startet sie auch mit slim. Aber dann ist Schluß.) Wenn ich im laufenden X-Windowmanager eingebe "fluxbox", dann kommt eine Reihe von Meldungen der Art 

```
Failed to read: session.screen0.overlay.joinStyle

Setting default value
```

Danach kommt

```
BScreen::Bscreen: an error occured while querying the X server. another window manager already running on display:0.0. -Error: could't find screens to manage. Make sure you don't have another window manager running.
```

Jedenfalls kriege ich kein Fluxbox hoch. Ich befürchte nur, daß, wenn ich jetzt auf was anderes als Fluxbox umsteige, das Problem bleibt.

Vielen Dank für den Rat. Euer bierbauchangsthase.

----------

## musv

Startest du Fluxbox mit "startx"? Wenn ja, dann such mal mit:

```
ps aux | grep startx
```

wer da :0.0 blockiert. 

Analog kannst du auch fluxbox auf ein anderes Terminal legen. Ich hab mir dazu in meine /etc/bash/bashrc den Alias angelegt:

```
alias startx='startx -- :$(ps ax | grep -v grep | grep -c X)'
```

Damit wird startx einfach auf das nächste freie Display gelegt. Damit solltest du dann Fluxbox auch mehrere Male gleichzeitig starten können.

Anmerkung: Nach Änderung von /etc/bash/bashrc solltest du ein "source /etc/profile" ausführen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich würde: rc-update del xdm default

                rc-update add local default

echo /usr/bin/fluxbox >> /etc/conf.d/local.start

ausprobieren.

Was steht in der ~/.xinitrc ?

----------

## Max Steel

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> echo /usr/bin/fluxbox >> /etc/conf.d/local.start

 

Dann wird der aber mit Root-Rechten gestartet, denn wenn du dort einfach "/etc/init.d/xdm start" einträgst, funktioniert das anstandslos.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Vielen Dank erstmal für Eure Mühe!

Erstmal: ich habe wieder Fluxbox! Gerne werde ich z.B. den interessanten alias-Befehl ausprobieren, wenn es nötig ist. Aber zunächst zeig ich Euch, wie es derzeit geht. Vielleicht vereinfacht das was.

Ich kriege meine fluxbox, wenn ich textmode-einlogge (derzeit immer als root), dann nicht startx, sondern /etc/init.d/xdm start, dann nochmal in den slim einlogge ... dann lande ich in einer X-Umgebung. Die schließe ich mit exit im X-Menü, so daß die Fenster einfrieren, aber eine shell noch aktiv ist. Dann "fluxbox". Da ist dann kein X mehr im Weg, sagt dann auch ps aux (Danke, musv!). Dann, aber nicht vorher und nicht anders, habe ich Fluxbox.

Also alles erstmal halb so wild, wenn auch umständlich. Aber es könnte klappen, daß ich xdm wieder in den runlevel reintu und dann den slim-login bekomme. 

Für diadnostische In- und Outputs bin ich jetzt aber zu müde und muß morgen auch früh raus. Danke vielmals erstmal!

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich habe xdm wieder in den runlevel reingenommen, aber xdm startet noch immer X (sieht zumindest für mich wie X aus).

Es sieht für mich jetzt so aus, wenn ich /etc/init.d/xdm zu lesen versuche:

xdm sucht in /etc/profile.env nach einem Eintrag "MY_XDM". Den findet es aber nicht, weil es ihn nicht gibt. Dann startet xdm die /usr/bin/xdm und dann wohl einen mitgebrachten Windowmanager oder den, der bei startx kommt. Ich kann in die /usr/bin/xdm ja nicht reinschauen. In der profile.env steht, daß die profile.env  mit env-update generiert wird. Dabei wird aber diese Festlegung MY_XDM nicht generiert. Und ich solle in die /etc/profile gucken.

Im Ordner /usr/bin steht fluxbox zwar drin, aber nicht mit einer Endung ...dm, wie sie alle anderen ausführbaren Dateien in der Liste in xdm haben. Außerdem gibt es für Fluxbox kein PIDfile in /var/run.

Könnte Umschreiben der xdr der Weg zu Fluxbox-from-start sein?

/.xinitrc finde ich gar nicht mehr. Es gab mal eine bei user, aber den Eintrag, den ich mal im Zusammenhang mit fluxbox erstellt habe, habe ich gelöscht. Bei root finde ich gar keine.  

Übrigens: im gentoo laufen bei mir mittlerweile Abiword und Firefox, also fast alles, was ich brauche! Der Flashplayer hat sofort funktioniert. Nur Sound geht noch nicht (ich brauche einen alsamixer oder sowas...),  und abiword, firefox und thunar können nur von root gestartet werden, nicht von user*. Aber das sind Kinderkrankheiten, denke ich. Emerge sagt immer, daß ein config-file upgedatet werden soll. Das kann ich auch noch nicht. Aber ansonsten und überhaupt bin ich ganz zufrieden.

*

```
** ERROR **: I can't write to '/tmp/orbit-licimaus', ORB init failed

aborting...

/usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 16008 Aborted                 "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
```

----------

## Josef.95

Was hast du den unter

/etc/conf.d/xdm

als

DISPLAYMANAGER="???"

eingetragen?

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo Josef95.

Da steht "slim". Und ich glaube, das funktioniert auch. Denn ich habe ja die login-Maske von slim.

Danke

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ich habe die xinitrc gefunden: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

Das, was passiert, wenn man dies ausführt, ist genau das, was ich immer sehe. Nur: wer oder was ruft diese xinitrx auf?

In der /etc/X11/xinit.d daneben steht ein Aufruf vun dBus.

In der xinitrc steht, daß die chooser.sh ausgeführt wird:

```
if [ -f "$HOME/.xinitrc" ]; then

   XINITRC="$HOME/.xinitrc"

   if [ -x $XINITRC ]; then

      # if the x bit is set on .xinitrc

      # it means the xinitrc is not a

      # shell script but something else

      exec $XINITRC

   else

      exec /bin/sh "$HOME/.xinitrc"

   fi

# If not present, try the system default

elif [ -n "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`" ]; then

   exec "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`"

# Failsafe

else

   # start some nice programs

   twm &

   xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &

   xterm -geometry 80x50+494+51 &

   xterm -geometry 80x20+494-0 &

   exec xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0 -name login

fi
```

In der chooser.sh steht

```
# If $XSESSION is "", source first /etc/conf.d/basic, and then /etc/rc.conf

if [ -z "${XSESSION}" ]

then

   [ -f /etc/conf.d/basic ] && . /etc/conf.d/basic

   [ -f /etc/rc.conf ] && . /etc/rc.conf

fi

# Find a match for $XSESSION in /etc/X11/Sessions

GENTOO_SESSION=""

for x in /etc/X11/Sessions/*

do

   if [ "`echo ${x##*/} | awk '{ print toupper($1) }'`" \

      = "`echo ${XSESSION} | awk '{ print toupper($1) }'`" ]

   then

      GENTOO_SESSION=${x}

      break

   fi

done

GENTOO_EXEC=""

if [ -n "${XSESSION}" ]; then

   if [ -f /etc/X11/Sessions/${XSESSION} ]; then

      if [ -x /etc/X11/Sessions/${XSESSION} ]; then

         GENTOO_EXEC="/etc/X11/Sessions/${XSESSION}"

      else

         GENTOO_EXEC="/bin/sh /etc/X11/Sessions/${XSESSION}"

      fi

   elif [ -n "${GENTOO_SESSION}" ]; then

      if [ -x "${GENTOO_SESSION}" ]; then

         GENTOO_EXEC="${GENTOO_SESSION}"

      else

         GENTOO_EXEC="/bin/sh ${GENTOO_SESSION}"

      fi

   else

      x=""

      y=""

      

      for x in "${XSESSION}" \

         "`echo ${XSESSION} | awk '{ print toupper($1) }'`" \

         "`echo ${XSESSION} | awk '{ print tolower($1) }'`"

      do

         # Fall through ...

         if [ -x "`which ${x} 2>/dev/null`" ]; then

            GENTOO_EXEC="`which ${x} 2>/dev/null`"

            break

         fi

      done

   fi

fi

echo "${GENTOO_EXEC}"

# vim:ts=4
```

Und in /etc/X11/Sessions liegen tatsächlich drei Startskripte: für Fluxbox, für fvwm2, für Xsession. Ich nehme an, daß hier Xsession statt Fluxbox gewählt wird. Daß hier eine Variable falsch gesetzt ist. Welche ist das und wo kommt die her?

Noch was: Wo kann man das Skript von slim lesen? Ich nehme an, daß slim nach dem login initrc aufruft.

In der /etc/slim.conf steht fluxbox nicht drin:

```
# see the xinitrc.sample file shipped with slim sources

sessions            xfce4,icewm,wmaker,blackbox

```

Danke

----------

## Finswimmer

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/fluxbox-config.xml

Hast du dich daran gehalten?

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Geschafft! 

Ich habe die .xinitrc geschrieben und in die Homeverzeichnisse von root und allen Usern kopiert.

GELÖST.

Danke an alle1

@Finswimmer: ja, daran hatte ich mich ursprünglich mal gehalten, bis ich gebastelt und neu emerged habe und dann noch mehr gebastelt, weil es dann weg war.

Irgendwann zwischendrin habe ich durch das Löschen der .xinitrc eine Besserung erzielt ...

----------

